# Canada Day Transfer



## chica729 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know of a site that sells canada day transfers? Any will do at this point, inkjet, laser or Plastisol. 

Thanks


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

here you go: Starline Pacific Inc - Shopping Catalog


----------

